# BEST Egg Freezing Clinic in the UK ?



## Fiona Macnab (May 21, 2013)

Hello there,

I am writing to enquire if anyone knows where is the BEST place in the UK to FREEZE EGGS.

I'm 36, about to turn 37, and am quite concerned about my declining fertility.

I hear that CRGH at UCL are very good; they have had 24 lives births from thawed out eggs, though i wasn't sure about the age of the eggs.

Are they the BEST in the UK for this particular procedure? I am looking for the BEST.

The Lister and London Women's Clinic have 0, but have only been doing it for a few years.

Does anyone have any other recommendations with clinics which have a proven success record ?

If you could kindly share then i will pass it onto all my friends who are also looking to do this procedure.

Warmest regards,

Fiona x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Fiona

I think there are a few who've frozen their eggs on the singles forum:

*Single Women ~ *Click Here

Might be worth posting there?

A few other boards of interest are:

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

  

Tis xx


----------



## Sunshine1976 (May 30, 2013)

Dear Fiona,
I am in much the same position as you: 36 years old, about to turn 37 in August, and wanting to freeze some of my eggs in the best clinic for this in London. I wondered what your conclusions had been as to the best place to freeze and thaw eggs with the best success rates in terms of live births. I hope to hear from you. 
Thanks, Shab x


----------

